# trying to find swarovski eye cups



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

i have a set of the 10x42 swarovski el and was trying to find somewhere that sells the eye cup...

thanks

B


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Any Swaro dealer can order them for you, or contact them direct, they are very good with customer service.


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

If you contact them direct, they may just send you a set! THere cust service is awesome!


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

i found a set at my local swarovski dealer which happens to be a bird watching store... didnt know bird watching was in that high of demand.. most of the bird watchers i meet dont like me cause most of the time they are out there watching birds during duck season and we are shooting them lol


----------

